# Start watching from the last episode that was watched ?



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

i've been watching 'The Office' every night from Peacock. But everytime i click on it within My Shows, and then click the Peacock logo, it always starts at Season 3 Ep 1. 

Is there a way to resume from the last watched episode ?


----------

